
Ask HN: CTOs and managers, how do you cope with isolation? - t2ZXd24Mk3eR
(throwaway acc., apologies)<p>What do you do if you are good at delegation, built sustainable processes and mid-level management that does not need regular interventions? I tried very hard to make myself unnecessary on a daily basis as I believe this is best for the people and the company (no micromanagement, lots of autonomy to people and teams, etc.) and I have succeeded to some extent. There certainly are many areas where I need to interact with others but these occasions are rarer than they&#x27;ve been in the past, and in most cases I am facilitating instead of driving things forward. (Which I think is right.) This is all fine, but I have also started to feel isolated and not getting enough social interaction, camaraderie, teamwork. Any advice about how to cope with this? This is the first time I am a bit concerned about burning out (oddly enough it has nothing to do with e.g. working hours).
======
dofx44
It's natural. Time to join the rotary club or golf club :)

Seriously - network and look for that social interaction outside the company.
It's the thing that's going to keep you growing, motivated, prepared(for
constant change no matter how sustainable you think your processes are), and
sane. Attend/conduct conferences, get involved with local universities,
standards processes, write for professional blog/mags etc etc. Anything that
increases connection with people who you admire and respect is the key.

